# Event Focus/Progress Thread



## asacuber (Aug 7, 2019)

This thread is pretty similar to the marathon threads, except instead of keeping your goal a bunch of solves, you keep your goal as practicing/focusing on a particular event for a particular period of time. The time period can be as short as say, 1 week, till say 1 whole month. Update your progress daily, or every 2 days or so. Progress could not only mean solves, but also learning alg sets and so on. For posting solves, you could just paste the whole session here if you want. Keeping goals is up to you. Also this is kinda informal, so there will be no keeping track of stuff. I'll start with an example (my own)

5x5 for 1 week:
Day 1



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-07
avg of 12: 1:34.38

Time List:
1. 1:31.33 Bw' L' D2 Lw Rw' B' Fw2 R2 L' Uw2 D' R Dw U' Uw2 D2 Rw R' Lw' F' R Rw Lw2 L' F2 Rw Bw' U Bw2 Uw2 Fw Lw L2 Fw Uw D' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Rw F Lw2 B2 D Uw' Fw' L Fw' R2 Lw' U' R2 Dw D' Rw2 R2 L Bw' D2
2. 1:44.52 Fw Lw2 Rw' U Lw D2 F Fw U' L2 R' Rw D2 B D Lw2 Dw' Uw Fw' D R2 Bw2 U Lw2 Uw2 L2 Lw Fw' Dw2 R2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 F' R' Rw' Dw' D2 Lw2 D Dw F2 Dw' Bw Lw' Rw Dw2 Rw Dw' U2 B2 Uw R' Dw L2 Uw' Rw Lw' B' Dw2
3. 1:33.48 F' Uw Dw2 D R D B2 U2 R B' Fw2 Dw B' Rw2 Lw2 Uw Bw' L F B Dw Bw2 Uw' F U' R2 Uw Lw2 U' Bw L D' L' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 L Fw' R Bw' Dw' B D2 B Bw Dw U Bw B' Rw' Fw Uw' R2 Lw2 F2 Dw' Fw' Lw L2
4. 1:39.15 Rw' L' U' Bw Lw' U' R Dw Bw Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw' R D B R2 Dw2 U' Bw' U2 L' U' Rw2 R B' R Dw' Fw Uw2 Bw2 R2 Rw2 U' L' Lw2 R' Dw Lw' Rw D2 Rw2 Fw' R2 Lw' Uw' Fw Lw2 Dw Fw2 F Rw2 U2 Fw2 U Rw2 Dw Bw2 L' F
5. 1:27.94 Fw L Dw' Rw Fw' Uw2 Lw D2 Fw' Bw D2 Dw Fw U' L2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw' U' L2 Dw Uw2 Bw' D2 Fw2 D B' Fw Bw D' F2 Lw' F L Fw' L Lw2 B Fw' D R2 U2 Dw' Uw2 Lw Uw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D' L2 R B2 L2 Bw2 D
6. 1:23.99 Dw R Bw B2 F' L2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 Lw R' D' Dw2 Fw' Lw Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' Rw' D R2 B2 F' Rw F Fw' R' Uw' D' L Dw2 R2 F2 Rw B2 F Dw B2 U2 Bw' Rw Fw' Rw2 L2 D' Lw2 B2 Bw Lw R2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw' F L2 Rw2 R'
7. (1:16.59) D2 Rw2 Dw2 D R B2 R2 D' B2 Rw Bw2 D Uw Lw Dw2 Uw2 U Fw2 R2 Rw2 B Uw Dw' Lw2 D' Bw2 R Uw2 B2 F' Bw' Lw Rw' L Fw' B' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 Dw F' Dw' Fw' Bw' U R2 Lw U2 Rw F2 L Uw2 L' Bw U2 F D2
8. 1:40.67 Uw2 F2 B' U Bw2 Uw Fw2 L' B2 Dw Rw2 F U2 Dw2 Uw Lw U D' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw B' D L' B' Bw Lw' Rw U' Bw L' F2 Fw Bw' D Rw' F R L2 Dw' F' U2 R2 D2 Uw Lw' Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 D' R Fw' Lw' F' Dw Fw Dw2
9. 1:37.05 Dw' R Lw' D Bw2 L' D2 Lw Dw' D Uw' B2 Lw' Uw' Fw Lw' Uw' Rw' U2 Uw' Fw R' Bw B F2 R' Dw B Bw2 F2 Lw2 Bw D Bw2 R L' Fw2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 Rw' L B Fw' Dw' D' Rw' R2 Uw' Fw2 Bw Dw D2 F' Dw Bw' F B2 L' Bw2
10. (1:47.28) B R2 Uw2 Fw2 U Uw' D' Rw B2 U' Lw Bw2 R' Fw D2 R' Bw' B' Rw2 Lw' Fw' Uw Rw2 Lw Bw' L' R' Dw L2 Bw2 Dw' B Dw Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw U L F2 Uw L' Dw D2 U2 F2 Rw' L Bw2 L' Dw B R2 Uw Bw Fw2 L2 U Fw' Dw'
11. 1:23.63 Fw2 U2 B U Bw2 F' Rw Bw' Fw2 R2 L Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Rw' F Lw' F Dw Fw2 Dw2 B Fw' Dw' L2 Uw2 D L2 Dw2 F Bw Fw' R' Rw2 Lw' D' U' Rw2 Fw' R' Bw' U' Lw U R2 B2 D2 Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' B' Uw' L' Dw' L' Rw'
12. 1:42.03 Rw' Dw2 Uw' R2 D R' B' D2 F' Rw' L2 Bw' R Rw Fw' Lw2 F R Fw2 R' L Bw L Rw2 D' Rw D' R2 Fw Uw2 B Lw2 R2 Uw2 L U R L D Dw' Lw' Uw' L2 U2 Dw' B U' Lw R2 L' Fw' Lw2 U D' B F' Fw2 R2 Dw' D'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2019)

I wanted something like this. so for me my practice is coll/epll without sune/anti-sune colls.

I finished learning it but I'm having trouble with the L coll.

i might practice for 1 week

so I'll just post here an avg50 and best rolling averages.

*Day1:*



> csTimer em 2019-08-07
> solves/total: 49/50
> 
> single: 2.04
> ...



(PB averages!)



Spoiler: individual times



Times:
1. 4.17 F U2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F D B D B2 L2 F U'
2. 6.71+ R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B' U'
3. DNF(3.83) U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' D U B' U' B D'
4. 5.56 U R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R D2 L' U2 L D2 R'
5. 5.56 R D L2 D' R B2 U R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U
6. 5.48 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 F R2 F D2 R2 B R2 F2 B'
7. 6.63 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 F R2 F' R2 D R2 D L2 U' B2 U'
8. 7.53[L coll, opp/opp] B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B' D F2 D' B'
9. 6.44 L U2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' B2 F' U' B D2 B' U F'
10. 8.21 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' U' R' U F2 U F2 U' R
11. 5.84 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 D U R' U R' D'
12. 8.49 U B L2 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F D2 B' R2
13. 3.62[sune/antisune(don't remeber which one)] U' B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B' U2 B' U' B U' B'
14. 5.61 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 F U2
15. 7.77 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R U R U' F2 U R'
16. 4.56 B' U2 B U2 F U' B' U B F' U
17. 5.10 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D R2 D B2 L U'
18. 5.37 B D F2 D' B' U' L2 U B2 D F2 D2 R2 D B2
19. 4.94 R2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F
20. 6.02 F B' U' B U' L2 F L2 F' L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2
21. 3.78[[T zbll, pll skip]] D2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R D2 R' F2 R D2 R'
22. 6.48 R U2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 R' B2 R' U' L U' L'
23. 5.44 R U R' U R U2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R'
24. 4.36 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R'
25. 3.74 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D R2
26. 4.50 F2 R2 B D2 B D2 B2 R2 F' U' B' U B F'
27. 8.89+ F U2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 D' F U2 F' D F'
28. 3.65 R2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 U L R U2 L' R
29. 5.13 U2 B U2 B D B' U2 B D' B2
30. 6.57 U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F R2 F L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2
31. 5.25 F L2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2
32. 7.04 B2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 D L2 B2 U B' U R2 U R2 U' B
33. 7.10 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' U2 F' U B2 U B2 U2 B'
34. 4.00 U' F' B U' F U B' U2 F' U2 F
35. 4.76 R U R' U R L D2 L' U2 L D2 R' L'
36. 5.69 R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D U B' U B' D'
37. 2.04[jperm] R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U'
38. 6.24 L' D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' L2 U F2 U' L2
39. 9.20 R' L U' R U' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 R
40. 5.61 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 U' L' U R' U2 L
41. 6.26 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' D F2 D' B'
42. 5.16 F U2 F' L2 B L2 F' L2 D' B D B2 L2 F U
43. 4.48 R' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 L U B2 U L2 U' B2
44. 4.80 F2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 F' U' F' U F U2 F'
45. 6.81 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R D2 L' U2 L D2 R'
46. 6.66 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D' L D R2 D' L U L2
47. 3.94 L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' L' R
48. 11.59 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 F2 U' B D F2 D B'
49. 5.12 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R' D' R U2 R' D R'
50. 5.37 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## asacuber (Aug 8, 2019)

Day 2:




Spoiler



13. 1:32.36[ws] Fw R L D Uw' Fw' B' F2 Bw' U2 D2 F' B D2 Rw Uw2 Dw2 F B D' Fw' F Dw R2 Lw2 B Lw' L2 F2 Rw2 Bw F' Fw2 R Fw' D2 Bw' Fw Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw Dw R2 D2 R' L' F' B Rw F Rw R' Fw2 R B' Bw2 Dw F2 Uw' 
14. 1:44.27 Bw2 Rw F R Fw2 R' U' Dw' Fw Dw D2 R2 Rw2 Lw' Uw' B' Bw' Uw' Bw2 R' F' Bw Lw Dw' B' Lw Dw Fw' D' Bw' Uw D Fw Lw Fw' L' Lw2 U B2 Fw2 U Uw2 R Uw D' Fw2 Lw Rw2 B' R' Rw Dw' Lw2 D' Rw U Dw' Lw2 F' Uw' 
15. 1:35.97 Lw' Dw L B Bw' Rw R' Fw Rw2 Uw' Lw' Rw F' Bw B' U2 L2 U' F Fw' Uw Fw' B Uw' Fw2 Lw D' Fw2 B' Bw' R2 F2 B D R' Dw2 B F Dw' R Bw' D2 Rw B' Bw2 Fw U' Dw Uw2 Bw2 F2 Fw2 L Lw U Rw' L F2 Fw' U 
16. 1:41.14 F' R2 D2 Rw B2 R L2 D2 Fw' Uw F U L R2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 Lw' Uw' L Uw' Bw' Uw D2 U2 Bw' U R' Bw2 F' U Bw' Uw2 R Rw2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B R' L2 F2 Rw' U' Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw D2 Dw2 U R2 B D' Rw' F2 
17. 1:44.52 Uw2 B R' F2 Dw' Rw L2 F2 Fw2 R2 Bw R Rw2 Dw' U' R Lw' D Dw B2 Rw2 D Uw' L Uw' B' Lw Fw' Uw' F B D2 L' Uw Fw' Bw' R2 B' Bw2 Fw' L' Bw2 B2 Uw' F2 B2 D2 Dw F2 D F R2 Fw' U D Bw2 Dw2 D U' Bw' 
18. 1:42.11 F B D' R' Bw Rw Dw' D R L U2 Bw' D' Rw2 F Fw' R2 B2 Rw' Lw Bw Rw2 L2 Fw' R F U B Fw' F' D Fw2 U' Uw2 L' Bw' Fw Uw L2 Uw2 U' F2 L Bw U2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 Dw Fw2 R2 D Dw Lw Bw' Fw' U2 
19. 1:23.70 Uw' D2 F U L2 B' U' Lw' Dw2 F D' Rw2 B2 Uw Bw2 Uw2 D Dw U2 Fw Lw' Bw' B2 Dw' Bw2 F' Lw' R2 Dw2 Rw B' Lw2 D B' Uw2 Bw Rw Bw Dw2 F' U Bw U' D2 Lw' R Bw2 Uw R2 Bw' Uw Lw' L' R' Dw2 U Bw D Lw2 F 
20. 1:37.04 F2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' B' U2 Rw' F' Lw' Uw2 R' L2 F' Lw' Uw2 Lw' Bw U R Uw U2 D2 F2 Rw Lw' R2 Bw' D' U Rw D2 Rw' B U R2 Lw Rw2 U' Fw' Dw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 B F2 Rw Dw' Bw' B' Dw' B' Bw' R2 B Bw U2 Rw2 R U' Lw 
21. 1:39.02 R' U2 L Fw Rw2 U R' L Rw' Bw' Lw' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw' D' U2 Bw Dw D R2 Rw U2 D' Lw Fw' R' U F Rw2 Lw' D2 Dw2 B2 R2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 B U F' L2 R Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 Rw2 Lw2 U' Dw R' F Fw2 L' Fw B' 
22. 1:30.85 Dw' B2 Dw' D' Fw' B U2 D2 Dw Fw2 D' B2 Lw R' Dw Uw2 F2 L' Dw Uw' Fw R2 Uw' Lw B' R2 Lw' Bw' R2 Bw Uw Lw' U Uw2 R2 Bw' U Rw2 L B U D' R U2 Dw2 R' Bw Rw2 D' Lw2 Fw Lw L Rw' U' F' U' Uw' F' Dw2 
23. 1:27.45 Rw' B' U Dw Fw R2 F L2 U L2 Uw' Dw2 Rw2 L F' D2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Lw Dw Lw2 Fw F2 B' Lw' F Bw' D' Fw Lw2 U2 Lw2 B' L2 U2 L2 Dw Rw' L R' D Lw Dw' Bw B' Rw' F2 Uw U' Bw' U B Uw2 L2 Bw Fw 
24. 1:35.94 D2 F2 Dw2 R2 Uw2 L Bw' R' L' D' R2 L Rw' U' B F' R2 B Fw2 Uw2 Rw Bw' F2 Uw Lw R' L2 Dw2 Rw Uw' D2 R D Uw' Bw U2 Lw' Dw' Rw' R B' Rw2 F2 Fw' Bw D Lw B2 Dw2 D Lw L2 Dw Bw Rw Lw Dw' Rw Dw2 Lw2


----------



## asacuber (Aug 9, 2019)

Day 3:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-09
avg of 12: 1:36.92

Time List:
1. 1:45.97 Lw' U R2 Uw Rw' Fw L' Fw' Bw U2 L2 D R' L2 Uw Lw2 Uw B2 Dw2 L F2 Bw Fw2 B2 D2 Lw Dw' Bw2 Dw' B Dw Bw Fw' Dw2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' Rw' D' B Rw' Uw Fw2 F2 R' Bw Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D2 L R2 Rw' Lw' F Uw U2 Fw' 
2. (1:47.36) U Rw' D2 Lw D Rw B' R' D2 Bw' Lw' F Bw2 Dw Rw B Fw D2 L2 R2 F' Uw Lw Dw2 Bw' Fw' R2 B Rw2 R Uw2 Lw' Uw B D Fw2 B D Uw' Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw L2 R' B' U Rw' B2 Bw2 F' Uw2 Dw' L' R' Dw' L U' Rw' L' 
3. 1:32.79 Uw2 Lw Fw Dw2 R F' B2 Uw2 D' F2 U B2 L' Dw Rw2 Uw F2 R2 F' D Bw2 D' Dw' Lw Rw Uw Fw D2 U' Fw2 Bw Dw2 U Rw U2 D B' F Lw2 Fw' U D L2 Lw Rw2 Fw2 Dw R' U B' Dw' U Uw Rw U' Lw' R' Fw2 Uw R 
4. 1:43.63[ws] B F R' Fw B' Bw' Rw2 Lw' Uw2 B' U Uw2 D2 F Bw' U2 Bw' L' Fw2 R2 F' Lw' Dw B2 F2 D Rw' Bw2 D2 Uw' R2 Lw F R' F Rw' U2 Rw' Bw2 R2 Fw L2 Fw' B' Rw R' Lw' Dw' B' D2 Dw Bw Lw D' F Rw2 L2 Uw' Bw D2 
5. (1:23.37) Bw2 Uw2 B2 Bw Dw F2 Fw2 D' U' F2 Lw' D Bw' Uw Lw F2 Dw' Rw R2 L' Fw Uw' R' Rw2 Lw Uw U2 R U B2 F Dw2 Uw L Uw2 F' Rw' R' Fw2 Rw2 D2 F2 D2 Rw F' Rw' L2 Lw' F B' Dw' Bw2 D L' Fw F2 B2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' 
6. 1:38.84 B U2 B' R D Uw' Dw Bw' Rw L2 Lw Uw2 Rw L R' Bw' Rw R' Fw' Lw' F2 L2 Bw D2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 B2 Dw R2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' L2 Fw2 F L R Uw U' Dw2 R' L' Rw2 B R' Fw' D2 Rw B2 Dw' U2 R2 Rw' Dw 
7. 1:37.81 Lw R' D' Fw2 Uw2 U Rw' B R Bw Uw Dw' R2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Bw' D L2 R' Lw' Dw F Bw R L2 U' F2 Rw' Bw Dw L' Dw' L2 Rw2 Dw Fw' F Dw' D2 Fw2 Dw' D' L Bw' Rw Fw R2 Bw' Fw U B' Rw B2 D' L F' Uw Lw Dw2 
8. 1:36.48 L Rw' Bw2 Dw D2 F Rw2 L B2 L' Uw2 Dw R' Uw Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 R' Bw2 L' Bw' Fw F D2 F2 L2 U' D R U2 Lw' U Bw Fw' Lw Fw' F' Bw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 Bw' D R' U' B' F2 L Lw Dw D' Bw' D2 Lw' Dw B' L F2 
9. 1:39.18 Uw R B Uw Lw' Rw2 Bw' U' B' Bw' Dw Fw' R2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' D2 Dw2 L2 Fw' L2 U' Lw2 D L2 Bw2 L Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 Fw2 Bw Rw Uw' Rw2 U2 B Bw' D F' Lw Fw Lw Uw' R' Fw2 D Uw' Lw2 B' Rw' Fw' U2 Uw2 Dw' B2 D Bw' 
10. 1:31.91 Rw F' Fw Rw' R U D' R Bw' R D' R' F2 Uw2 F Dw2 B' Fw' U2 Bw' B F' R Rw U' Lw2 U2 Uw' Rw' D' Dw' U' Lw L2 R2 Dw' Bw D2 B2 L2 Uw L' U B' Bw Uw2 Dw' U R Lw F2 Bw Fw Lw' Rw2 L Dw' B' Rw2 B 
11. 1:33.80 Rw2 B' Dw D2 B Uw' Dw2 F' D2 Bw' Rw' U L2 Fw' Rw' F L' D B' Dw B' Dw U R2 U D' L R Bw Rw' Lw Bw' B Rw' B' L Rw' Lw' U Lw2 U2 Fw Uw Lw' F B R2 Lw U Lw2 R' B2 L' Uw D2 Dw F' R2 U' B2 
12. 1:28.82 Fw' Dw F2 Lw' R' F R Lw2 U' Fw2 B Dw' Lw F' R' L2 B2 D2 Bw B Rw2 F2 Lw' Fw' L' Dw Rw Dw2 D Lw2 B2 D' U Dw' Lw2 D' F U Fw' Uw2 Dw Bw' U F U' B' Dw B2 Rw2 F2 L2 Rw Uw' Fw Bw' L Rw' B' Lw Bw2


----------

